# Weight loss and cycling



## PurplePoodle (30 Mar 2012)

How long would you say it takes for the weight to fall off when you start cycling? Idealy I'd like to cycle for atleast an hour a day and hope it will get off some of the pounds!


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2012)

PurplePoodle said:


> How long would you say it takes for the weight to fall off when you start cycling? Idealy I'd like to cycle for atleast an hour a day and hope it will get off some of the pounds!


 
I'd say an hours ride a day will lose some calories. But you should watch your calorie intake. Try and ride in the evening after you've eaten a small meal to watch your calorie intake.

I'm on the goal of losing weight at the moment as my gf doesn't like my beer gut.

I lost nearly 2lbs in a week from riding 4 times (15 miles a day)


----------



## PurplePoodle (30 Mar 2012)

I've been eating alot better and weight is coming off so I hope the cycling speeds it up!


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2012)

PurplePoodle said:


> I've been eating alot better and weight is coming off so I hope the cycling speeds it up!


 
It should do 

Also maybe ask here as people with the knowledge are going to respond more.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2012)

Everyone is different, but for what it is worth when I first started cycling about 7 miles a day to work I lost 2 stone in six months. Since then I seem to have settled at about 11 stone and it seems to make very little difference how much I ride (or not) now.


----------



## col (30 Mar 2012)

Get comfortably out of breath during the hour, and your metabolism will speed up so using more calories and excess fat. The more effort the more loss, and if you watch what you eat it will come off quicker. Dont look for it daily, only look weekly. If your not that overweight use a tape measure if you cant see much difference, but remember your legs might get a little bigger and heavier if you put some muscle on them too.


----------



## simon.r (30 Mar 2012)

I'm similar to Phil - I lost a stone fairly quickly when I started cycling regularly, but I've maintained the same weight (give or take 2 or 3 pounds) since. My theory* is that I've hit the weight my body is comfortable with and that my body tells me to eat enough to maintain that weight.

My BMI is about 23, yet I'm fairly regularly told I'm skinny. I put this down to the fact that so many people are overweight it's become normal, so anyone who isn't overweight is considered skinny!

*Which is totally free of any scientific research


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2012)

I started last April and built up the miles from 6 miles 3 times a week to September when it was 100 miles a week.

The weight loss was fairly regular; 1/2 a stone a month for 6 months. As fitness built up and weight went down I needed to cycle further and faster to keep losing it.

April - 6 miles x 3 per week
May - 6/12 miles x 4 per week
June - 20 miles x 4 per week
July - 20 miles x 5
Aug - 25 miles x 5/6
Sept - 20 miles x 4 + 30-40 miles extra

However, everyone's different. Me, I was a fat unfit 41 year-old. Changing my diet by no alcohol and occasional treats rather than 3 times a day made a big difference as well.

I'm now 11 stone and have been since last October, with a BMI of 22. I cycle 100+ miles (usually 150+) a week and eat pretty much what I want. Alcohol's still off the menu though since I've found I don't want it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

For me, it is about 1 pound lost per 100 miles cycled. It is easier to eat less and lose weight than to burn it off, but if you do both at the same time, you'll lose it quicker! Regular 1 hour rides are a good idea because you can do them without eating extra, whereas if you went out and did (say) a single 7 hour ride once a week, you'd probably have to up your calorie intake to be able to do it, which would be counter-productive.


----------



## snorri (30 Mar 2012)

IME cycling assists weight loss mainly by placing a greater distance between me and the food cupboard, so limiting the opportunities for snacking.


----------



## gary in derby (31 Mar 2012)

just been reading about Bonk training. looks a little extreme but might give it a go.


----------



## Alien8 (31 Mar 2012)

gary in derby said:


> just been reading about Bonk training. looks a little extreme but might give it a go.


 
Yes, it's up there with liposuction.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> For me, it is about 1 pound lost per 100 miles cycled. It is easier to eat less and lose weight than to burn it off, but if you do both at the same time, you'll lose it quicker! Regular 1 hour rides are a good idea because you can do them without eating extra, whereas if you went out and did (say) a single 7 hour ride once a week, you'd probably have to up your calorie intake to be able to do it, which would be counter-productive.


 
+1


----------



## PurplePoodle (31 Mar 2012)

Only managed about 25 mins for cycling tonight and I was knackered.. Looks like it's going to be slow progress!! I have weak leg muscles as about 2 years ago I was still using a wheel chair so cycling will build them up hopefully


----------



## BrumJim (31 Mar 2012)

You'll build up quickly. Next month you won't believe how much of a struggle it was this month.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Mar 2012)

snorri said:


> IME cycling assists weight loss mainly by placing a greater distance between me and the food cupboard, so limiting the opportunities for snacking.


This theory doesn't work for me. Too many good coffee stops in this part of the world.  I've cycled 5000 miles in the last 12 months and I'm the same weight as I was this time last year!


----------



## PurplePoodle (31 Mar 2012)

BrumJim said:


> You'll build up quickly. Next month you won't believe how much of a struggle it was this month.


 
I hope this is true! What about the bruised feeling backside will that ever go away? I'm in agony lol!


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2012)

Have you got padded shorts? That helps a lot!


----------



## PurplePoodle (31 Mar 2012)

Yep got the padded shorts from lidl. Dread to think how I would have felt without them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2012)

PurplePoodle said:


> Only managed about 25 mins for cycling tonight and I was knackered.. Looks like it's going to be slow progress!! I have weak leg muscles as about 2 years ago I was still using a wheel chair so cycling will build them up hopefully


 
Respect for getting from 4 wheels to 2! As for the sore butt, you may eventually find you need a different saddle, but if you're only recently back in the saddle it might simply be a question of getting used to it.


----------



## PurplePoodle (31 Mar 2012)

Thanks 

Would a padded cover help over the saddle too? I recon it's just because I've not cycled for years as I used to be out on a bike alot and never got sore.


----------



## Psyclist (31 Mar 2012)

PurplePoodle said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would a padded cover help over the saddle too? I recon it's just because I've not cycled for years as I used to be out on a bike alot and never got sore.


 
A padded cover may make it worse.

What saddle do you currently own?

I'd upgrade to a Charge Ladle which is a womans version of the Charge Spoon, very comfortable and cheap.


----------



## Hebe (1 Apr 2012)

It does get better honestly, and well done for getting started.

Re the padded shorts, don't wear anything else underneath them, and also be careful what you put over the top. Thick seams like those on jeans can still rub even through the padding.

My first bike - a "comfort bike" came with a womens specific comfort saddle, and I honestly should have complained, it was agony. It did take a few rides to work out that it was the saddle that was the problem and not my lack of experience. Nurofen or arnica tablets after a ride were very helpful.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2012)

It does get better, but dont go for a padded seat cover, it will make it worse.


----------



## PurplePoodle (1 Apr 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> A padded cover may make it worse.
> 
> What saddle do you currently own?
> 
> I'd upgrade to a Charge Ladle which is a womans version of the Charge Spoon, very comfortable and cheap.


 
Just the one that came with the bike. It's a mans bike so I'm guessing a mans saddle? Will have a look at that saddle though thanks


----------



## PurplePoodle (1 Apr 2012)

Went a ride along the canal today with the shorts and nothing underneath them and what a difference! Cycled alot further with it aswell. Who would have thought knickers could cause pain!


----------



## Hebe (1 Apr 2012)

PurplePoodle said:


> Went a ride along the canal today with the shorts and nothing underneath them and what a difference! Cycled alot further with it aswell. Who would have thought knickers could cause pain!


 Hurrah! Good for you


----------



## acrybb (1 Apr 2012)

can i suggest myfitnesspal.com. or download the app for your smart phone. i have been using it since July and have lost 4st 9lbs. works a treat


----------



## zomboid (1 Apr 2012)

I lost weight last october pretty quickly (over a stone in 4-5weeks) by going to slimming world but i was neglecting my bike. Then November (my birthday month) happened, and xmas...it's only really been march that i've been motivated enough to get out & cycle. However I've found that cycling makes my appetite go (even more) mental so I'm back at SW tomorrow night to get back to improving my eating habits as well as cycling. So far i'm trying to cycle 5days a week, roughly 8 miles a day and over the course of two weeks the initial arse pain has gone and I find I'm able to go up the steep parts of my commute in a higher (harder?) gear so i'd say my leg muscles are getting stronger.

I've given up booze for the past 3weeks for a bit of a health & finance kick so I find it a lot easier to get up before 7am and cycle into work...although some mornings it is a challenge!

Good luck with your cycling and weightloss goals Purple!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2012)

acrybb said:


> have lost 4st 9lbs.


 
I think i just found that on my Missus' ass - would you like it back?


----------



## acrybb (2 Apr 2012)

No. But thanks for the offer . Genuinely mate if your serious about losing weight its really very good. At first it seems extreme i was given a target of 1440 calories (im a short ar*e). What you need to realise is that its a net figure so rather than hitting 1440 every day you need to average it over a week. When i go to the gym i usually burn about 800-1000 calories 3-4 times per week. So as long as you do the exercise then its a really easy target to hit. it will try to prompt you to lower it but dont. just stick with the plan.

Best of luck
Andy


----------



## musa (2 Apr 2012)

change your eating style and diet...drink more water or fruit even an apple is something like 70% water over others less tea and coffee

build yyyour legs muscles by going gym few times a week and do squats.....your legs carry on your weight so its important.....your aim (me talking) is double your bodyweight (im nearly there wooo)
i also go by a 5x5 routine....i just need to build myy stamina

but main thing is change your diet ..eat well sleep well and be comfortable with yourself....dont aim too high too quick youll burn out and once you see no progression youll be fustrated and not try no more so slow increments...


----------



## billy1561 (3 Apr 2012)

I've lost over a stone while eating and drinking to my hearts content.
The challenge now is to watch the food and drink intake so those bloody hills get easier!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2012)

If you can cut out (or down)beers, it is a triple winner.

1. They are calorific (200-250 cals for a pint of lager)
2. Less likely to binge on junk food (as you might, after a few)
3. More likely to get up and get out on that early morning ride you had planned


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> If you can cut out (or down)beers, it is a triple winner.
> 
> 1. They are calorific (200-250 cals for a pint of lager)
> 2. Less likely to binge on junk food (as you might, after a few)
> 3. More likely to get up and get out on that early morning ride you had planned


I can vouch for that! Every time I have put that into practice, I lose 2-3 pounds a week.

(PS Obviously that only works if you being overweight is due to too much booze and not enough cycling. If you don't drink much, then some food will have to go instead!)


----------



## billy1561 (3 Apr 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> If you can cut out (or down)beers, it is a triple winner.
> 
> 1. They are calorific (200-250 cals for a pint of lager)
> 2. Less likely to binge on junk food (as you might, after a few)
> 3. More likely to get up and get out on that early morning ride you had planned


Absolutely! Totally agree.


----------



## swampyseifer (3 Apr 2012)

In my experience...

Weightloss mainly comes from diet, exercising (gym/cycling/running/whatever) is purely to increase fitness levels plus it tones and reshapes the body. I lost nearly 6 stone before I started at the gym and I looked not a lot different, just a bit less round all over...I've only(!) lost just over 2 stone more than that since I started at the gym and cycling, yet my body shape has changed dramatically


----------



## PurplePoodle (3 Apr 2012)

My legs muscles are dead and I done sit ups yesterday so now my stomach muscles are aswell! Luckily I don't drink so that isn't a problem


----------

